# Titan Quest: Hilfe bei Kampf gegen Gorgonen



## Angelizer (5. Juli 2006)

Wie besiege ich die drei Gorgonen (Griechenland, hinter Delphi)? Habe alles versucht, aber nichts klappt. Ich habe keinen Gegenstand, der das Versteinern verhindern könnte! 

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Juli 2006)

Angelizer am 05.07.2006 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie besiege ich die drei Gorgonen (Griechenland, hinter Delphi)? Habe alles versucht, aber nichts klappt. Ich habe keinen Gegenstand, der das Versteinern verhindern könnte!
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe.



das versteinern kann man auch nicht verhindern,aber nur medusa versteinert und auch nur ein paar sekunden. versuch sie einzeln zu erledigen. Locke sie richtung eingangstor,und wenn sie wieder nach oben laufen,schnapp dir die letzte nachzüglerin und versuch sie unten zu stellen,ohne das die anderen zwei angelaufen kommen. Mit etwas übung klappt das. Als Bogenschütze hat man klare Vorteile.


----------

